# tarjeta lavadora



## sergio (Mar 14, 2012)

donde puedo comprar en chile ( SANTIAGO) tarjeta electronica para lavadora LG FUZZY LOGIC WFT8016TP


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 20, 2012)

pegate una vuelta por la Witronica en el apartado de proveedores ,quizás encuentres algo que pueda servirte
saludos



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## sergio (Mar 22, 2012)

rey gracias por tu comentario .te informo encontre el repuesto en calle tenderini en santiago hay como 15 locales donde venden repuestos nuevos y usados gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

si podes poner la dirección de algunas de esas casas para la witronica vaya creciendo
muchas gracias


----------

